# Anyone Celebrating Passover This Week?



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

If so, Happy Passover!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 23, 2016)

Isn't it a bit late for Passover?

If not, I add my best wishes for a happy and fruitful celebration.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2016)

Happy Passover to all who celebrate!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 27, 2016)

Passover goes from April 22 - April 30. I have a friend in Manhattan who attends the Central Synagogue there, and I often watch their freestream services. 

My friends are pleased with the new rules of Passover, as per old food restrictions:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/25/nyregion/new-york-today-the-new-rules-of-passover.html


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 27, 2016)

That I used to observe...hubby's a lapsed Catholic, youngest boy is agnostic, oldest boy and wife...and grand baby...Buddhist. Where do I go here?????


----------



## Pinky (Apr 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> That I used to observe...hubby's a lapsed Catholic, youngest boy is agnostic, oldest boy and wife...and grand baby...Buddhist. Where do I go here?????



Where, indeed? ;-)

It's the same in my family. We're largely agnostic, but have Catholics and Muslims, son-in-law used to be a Catholic altar boy - now a follower of Thich Nhat Hanh. It think religious diversity is a good thing.


----------



## Marley (Aug 16, 2016)

I bet my Ashkenazi brothers and sisters are happy with lifting of the food restrictions. And have a ton of Sephardic recipes to share with them. I'm a Sephardic (Mediterranean Jew). Through the years, we have been able to eat rice, beans, all that wasn't approved by the Ashkenazis. But was approved by our rebes. Every Passover it would cause a riff. lol:glitter-heart:


----------

